# psychiatrist put me on Paxil CR any good?



## timster73 (Apr 1, 2003)

The psychiatrist just put me on Paxil CR today and I took my first pill. I have anxiety and major depression so hopefully it will help. I also have IBS-C and I'm not sure if it will help out that. He started me on a low dose of Paxil CR 12.5 mg once a day for 14 days and then take 2 a day. Is anyone else on Librax as well as Paxil CR and that has IBS-C out there?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Timothy. I saw the other thread about the nausea. From what I understand the nausea is supossed to be better with the CR than with regular Paxil. It does go away after some days.I am on Paxil Cr 25. Just yesterday I was out in public surrounded by thousands of people and did not freak out. Give the med some weeks as it takes time to work. One of the side effects is diarrhea, so if you have C problems it can only help you. But be alert as it also can give C.I took librax some years ago. Does your doc know you will taking the two meds together? That is something he should know. If paxil does work for you, I guess you could try later to stop the librax. I know that now I do not need the imodium as I used to and that my migraines are gone as well.Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

